# New to TAM



## Lostgubby336 (May 27, 2019)

Hey new to this forum, have been reading through a lot of the coping with infidelity and found the information useful, though I haven’t put anything into action. I would prefer to not go by my actual name for protection of my own identity in the mean time. Lostgubby336 is fine haha. Been dealing with a lot lately and I have had it real tough. Hopefully I can find out more in this forum.


----------

